# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Задержка при создание папки на сетевом диске

## SergiosMailz

Здравствуйте, Всем!
Непонятная ситуация, при долгом простое и опять получении доступа к сетевому диску (Операционная система Windows Server 2003 R2, RAID 1) создание новой папки длиться до 10 секунд последующее создание папок без задержек.
При чтении никаких проблем не наблюдается.
У клиентов Windows XP SP3, Windows 7 Prof.
На клиентах стоят Антивирусы Kaspersky WorkSpace Security 6.0.4.0.1424.
Но именно при долгом простое...либо когда только компьютер включаешь...создаешь новую папку в любой папке сетового диска...происходит задержка..
В логах сервера ничего не происходит. При локальном создание папок на сервере все создается без проблем...:)
Мое подозрение только Антивирус, хотя настроен, чтобы не проверять сетевые диски...но все равно...

----------

